
Forgotten Mayan city 'discovered' in Central America by 15-year-old - triplesec
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/forgotten-mayan-city-discovered-in-central-america-by-15-year-old-a7021291.html
======
powera
Except they haven't even visited the location, according to the article.

